# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Any public transport from Lishan to SML, Taiwan

## South East Asia

Good day all. Just wanna know whether got any public transport from Lishan to Sun Moon Lake, Taiwan ?

----------


## davidsmith36

It would be no easy task, especially with an elderly person, I should think. I'm not even sure if there is public transportation available that can connect all the stops on the itinerary.

----------

